# Fusionner comptes iTunes et iCloud



## iTariq (30 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je dispose d’un compte iTunes (en @outlook.com) et d’un compte iCloud (@icloud.com), ces deux comptes sont donc distincts. Dans un but de simplification, j’ai entrepris de ne garder que @icloud.com. J’ai déjà réussi à changer iMessage, FaceTime, GameCenter, etc. mais je rencontre des difficultés avec mon compte iTunes. Comment faire pour pouvoir utiliser « @icloud.com » comme identifiant pour mon compte iTunes ?

Lorsque j'essaie, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur : « Vous pouvez uniquement ajouter l’adresse @icloud.com qui est déjà associée à votre compte. »

- https://support.apple.com/fr-be/HT202667#otheraddress : « Si vous saisissez un nouvel identifiant Apple se terminant par @icloud.com, @me.com ou @mac.com, un message de confirmation s’affiche. »
MAIS
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201356#alt : « Assurez-vous de saisir une adresse e-mail que vous n’utilisez pas déjà pour un identifiant Apple. »


Merci d'avance !


----------



## guytoon48 (31 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
C’est mon cas et peux te dire que c’est infaisable...


----------

